# Khade - Arabian Stallion Photo's



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## HighCountryPleasure (May 12, 2012)

Amazingly Beautiful!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the rearing pic ... especially the earless chestnut mare with the star ... lol


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

This horse is to die for *faint*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He is beautiful, and he looks like he knows it. I love bays with white socks.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

He is so Handsome!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love him, so handsome


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

O: He's a stunner!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

How handsome!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hes beautiful!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

He sure is a looker!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hes stunning!!!


----------



## horsesrmylife (May 14, 2012)

Horse monster want that horse lol he is well i cant even think of a word to express how amazing he is good job on the pics


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

That is some nice Arab stud horse you have and great pics. I've used Arabs as cow horses. They have brains, stamina and guts. And if you're a good rider there's nothing like an Arab stud horse to teach you to be a better one.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Nice looking fella!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Flashy boy with a lovely pedigree!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

texasgal said:


> I love the rearing pic ... especially the earless chestnut mare with the star ... lol


LOL
That's my sister's horse, Remedy. She is pregnant and as not impressed with his show off antics.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

2horses said:


> He is beautiful, and he looks like he knows it. I love bays with white socks.


Oh he knows it all right... LOL

Thanks everyone!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

G-o-r-g-e-o-u-s!!! :d


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

All of your horses are lovely!


----------

